

U.S. Court of Appeals just invalidated most business method patents - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/30/your-business-model-patent-has-just-been-invalidated/

======
vaksel
Summary from the article: "The summary is that the court has said that there’s
a two-pronged test to determine whether a software of business method process
patent is valid: (1) it is tied to a particular machine or apparatus, or (2)
it transforms a particular article into a different state or thing. In other
words, pure software or business method patents that are neither tied to a
specific machine nor change something into a different state are not
patentable. "

